# Having A Bad Perception Of Your Disintegration Type



## UpaLoopa (Aug 10, 2020)

I tend to agree that it's projection. Like, we hate to see certain qualities in ourselves, and when we see those qualities in others it's like, "WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?" It just so happens that certain qualities are more present with particular types.


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

As a 479 of some order and all my fixes go to superego types under disengration I do find 1 2 and 6s can be annoying for me if unhealthy but I think that's just the norm for any unhealthy type. Like as a probable 4 core I do find stereotypical 2s super annoying as I do become more 2ish under stress.


----------



## cellarheat (Sep 17, 2020)

I agree that it's projection. The shit that really peeves me in other people is stuff I have done myself when I was at my lowest before I bucked up and overcame it, and I'm always wary of slipping back into that place. 5's analysis paralysis, "lack of bias" (really a refusal to invest in/take responsibility for things), physical inactivity, and avoidance drive me nuts. I see my own "moving away from 5" process as strength, maturity, and enlightenment, etc. So I perceive 5 as weak, immature and ignorant. Similarly I tend to idolize 2's average qualities.

Most other types' flaws are like... I don't understand them, so they seem silly and don't bother me. Some of them I can even appreciate being around. Scattered/hedonistic 7s can be fun in small doses. Types that have self-doubt issues tickle my "mama bear" instinct to encourage and coach; lots of my friends are like this. My average 1 brother always has tales of how people have been rude to him b/c he keeps track of that (??? mystifying), and seeing me (a tiny woman) get protective and bristly on his behalf cheers him up b/c it's funny. Etc.

This is making me wonder if I'm unfair to the 5s in my life. Probably. I know 5 qualities especially repulse me in romantic partners.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm not at all repulsed by my disintegration type. On the contrary, I admire Sevens for their joie de vivre and sense of adventure. It's just that I'm not at all good at behaving like a Seven - my personality doesn't move in that direction when I'm under extreme stress, it's just that I feel that if all else fails, I have to abandon what comes naturally and start doing something else, whatever, and the end result is me running around like a headless chicken.

So no: the negative presumptions I may have for some types don't come from the disintegration model. More likely that they are linked to negative past experiences w/ individual persons of that type.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

cellarheat said:


> I agree that it's projection. The shit that really peeves me in other people is stuff I have done myself when I was at my lowest before I bucked up and overcame it, and I'm always wary of slipping back into that place. 5's analysis paralysis, "lack of bias" (really a refusal to invest in/take responsibility for things), physical inactivity, and avoidance drive me nuts. I see my own "moving away from 5" process as strength, maturity, and enlightenment, etc. So I perceive 5 as weak, immature and ignorant. Similarly I tend to idolize 2's average qualities.
> 
> Most other types' flaws are like... I don't understand them, so they seem silly and don't bother me. Some of them I can even appreciate being around. Scattered/hedonistic 7s can be fun in small doses. Types that have self-doubt issues tickle my "mama bear" instinct to encourage and coach; lots of my friends are like this. My average 1 brother always has tales of how people have been rude to him b/c he keeps track of that (??? mystifying), and seeing me (a tiny woman) get protective and bristly on his behalf cheers him up b/c it's funny. Etc.
> 
> This is making me wonder if I'm unfair to the 5s in my life. Probably. I know 5 qualities especially repulse me in romantic partners.


I gotta say, type 8 INTP is a fairly uncommon combination (though it is interesting). Are you sure you aren't an ENTP instead?

5s are the most annoying type to me out of the Head Triad, I think. Sometimes I see their "lack of bias" as lack of courage and lack of commitment as well, and lack of commitment of any kind gets on my nerves. I think this is probably even more annoying to a core 8.


----------



## cellarheat (Sep 17, 2020)

Aiwass said:


> I gotta say, type 8 INTP is a fairly uncommon combination (though it is interesting). Are you sure you aren't an ENTP instead?
> 
> 5s are the most annoying type to me out of the Head Triad, I think. Sometimes I see their "lack of bias" as lack of courage and lack of commitment as well, and lack of commitment of any kind gets on my nerves. I think this is probably even more annoying to a core 8.


I might well be. Both Ne and Ti are very strong in me. Haven't looked seriously at MBTI stuff in years, when I was a much less well-adjusted person. 

In general I have found MBTI to be less helpful than Enneagram. Seems like MBTI describes how we do things, not why we do them. How I do things has shifted in subtle ways since I came to terms with my "big why". I suspect we rely too heavily on certain functions when we are neurotic, and that can skew inventories.

5s might also bug me bc they are just as stubborn as I am lol. The 5 will not be moved or influenced. I respect that, but also, those bastards!


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm a Type 2
So I flourish in the realm of 4 and become more emotionally aware and introspective.
But I become aggressive and angry in similar ways to 8's when I'm not being heard or when people try to control or manipulate me.

I can't really say to what extent I'm annoyed by the behaviour of an average 8.

I used to have a Type 8 friend who was very domineering, she an INTJ, me an INFJ and we locked horns on a lot of issues. 
She was very hard-hearted and stubborn. I was more sensitive so I viewed the way she spoke as aggressive but after a while, I started meeting her aggression with my own.

However, my best friend is also Type 8 (healthy levels) and I love her like my sister.
She does tend to withdraw like a Type 5 when we've had an argument which isn't so much "annoying" as it is... Uncomfortable. 
I've learned how to deal with it and to just give her space when she needs it. We always manage to calm down and talk things out from a place of love and understanding. 

So with "IRL" application, I suppose I do have some issues with Type 8's... I'd say it's only if they have an attitude toward me though. 
Otherwise, I have stars in my eyes for Type 8's, in theory.
I love that self-assurance and cockiness and that superiority complex, as long as it's not directed to or at me.

If anything, I'm MUCH MUCH more annoyed by Average and Unhealthy Type 4's.
I don't mean to get stereotypical but I've had some Type 4 friends and they DO have a tendency to be self-pitying, self-hating, mopey, and unwilling to hear/accept advice. Which irritates me greatly as "A Helper"


----------



## speckle (Jul 18, 2017)

Aiwass said:


> I wonder how many of you see the average behavior of the type in your line of disintegration as particularly annoying IRL.
> 
> As a Four. I always had a REALLY bad perception of 2s in general. I've always found the description of this type portraying them as fake-assed, saccharine, inauthentic, overly concerned with pleasing others and unable to think for themselves. I am aware many 2s aren't like this in practice (and I do know some 2s who are admirable people), but the typical 2 description just feels repulsive to me and very distant from everything I am about.
> 
> ...


I could totally see this as being true for me. I am a 9, and something I really *hate* is when I encounter people who "don't think for themselves"- which is somewhat of a stereotype of 6s.

It makes sense that we would have this kind of natural aversion as a protective mechanism to stop us from falling into the worst potential for ourselves.


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

I do not like the "4-ish" side of my personality when I am under stress. I become overly emotional, melancholic, and depressive. I feel alienated when in my "4-ish" side of my personality. 

I mean, I respect 4s individuality, but their stereotypical focus on emotion throws me off. My perception of 4s is not good in the stereotypical sense.


----------

